# Has anyone Called Hogs with



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

an e-caller? The club I'm a member of has hogs that run the swamp and have been thinking about getting a few hog sounds on my FX3. I don't know if they can be called or not but some of the Texas fellows will be able to answer that hopefully. If so, what calls do you use to call them with?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I have never called any in and we call alot, but we see them in packs all the time just wondering around. But maybe someone has called them in but I havent had any come to a call yet, but i'm always trying.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Talk to the people at foxpro or allpredatort calls.com I would bet if they're out there they would have them.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Yep, the calls are out there on Foxpro..... I downloaded a few sounds which have done some good for me in the past. Sow and boar fight, lost piglet in distress, boar rooting. Ive also got a hand call which has worked, its a Knight and Hale.*


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

The only thing I have seen them called with here in Texas is the sound of a corn feeder going off!


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> The only thing I have seen them called with here in Texas is the sound of a corn feeder going off!


They do that in SC also:::::


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

wilded said:


> The only thing I have seen them called with here in Texas is the sound of a corn feeder going off!


 I imagine the states that don't allow night time hunting of hogs must get truck loads of complaints from farmers and who ever is effected by them?


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

I have had Hogs come in to a rabbit distress, once.. I got a FoxPro with some hog sounds that I want to try, but lately been doing good just scouting the food plots/ fields for feeding Hogs.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

LoCountryHunter said:


> They do that in SC also:::::


Wow...that corn feeder call must work everywhere. iggy:dinner time !!!! I know I have seen it work in florida and every where I have seen em use.


----------

